# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ky çast

## drini_në_TR

U luta në ktë çast
ti them veç lamtumirë
atyre besimeve të shkrehta
që veç më dobësojnë keq
me disa udhë të verbëra

Thërrita në këtë çast
ti them veçse tmë vij
shpirti im nga e pavërteta
mos tik më përtej
mundimeve të pavlera.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Udhë-yll*

Shumë yje kam parë të bien mbi tokë
dhe me to shumë historira po mbarojnë
ndërsa unë përshpëris i ftohtë
si ai guri i yllit që sndriçon më

Sdi më çfarë më pret
sdi më as sesi të them
sikur smë bëjnë më përshtypje
bukuria tyre më sikur smë duket...

Skam kohë për iluzjonet
dhe as më vënd në kraharor
vajzë i bie shkurt
për vetveten kam nevoj.

Gjysëm plotë
i flas fjalët me zorr
kënaqem duke thirrur me ndjenjë
shpirtin tim që më pranë po vjen.

Mos ma vi re vajzë
që do jem pak vonë
veçse më ngronë që të shikoj
se edhe ti shpirtin tim kërkon.

Më duhet të shkoj
çasteve mos të fol
shpirtin tim të takoj
pas syve të mija të ta tregoj.

27 Nëntor, 2003
Happy Thanksgiving 2u  :buzeqeshje: 
I'll just get a vase of a rose
as e tribute to mother earth.

----------


## DRIN FIERI

...Drini te lumte dora, ne cdo shkrim e ke bere forra,
...Drini je vertet shqiptar, dhe ne jemi krenar.
Te uroj suksese dhe Zoti te ndihmofte

----------


## Gjallica

Drini si gjithmon me postime te  bukura :buzeqeshje: 

Suksese Drini dhe gezuar *28 Nentorin- - -  festen e Flamurit*

----------


## drini_në_TR

*DRIN FIERI* dhe *^^Gjalica^^* iu falemnderoj përzemërsisht për fjalët dhe konsideratat tuaja. Fati dhe lumturia qoftë me ju  :buzeqeshje: .
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
*I Dorëzohem Vetvetes*

I dorëzohem vetvetes
i dorëzohem së vërtetës
i dorëzohem mëndjes
i dorëzohem ndjenjës
dashurisë së shpirtit
ta frymarrë këtë herë.

I dorëzohem vetvetes
e lëshoj frikën e shkrehtë
i dorëzohem udhëzimeve
që shpirti im më ndjell
e lë besën e vrerë
frikën që pyet çdo të vërtetë.

I dorëzohem vetvetes
shpirti çfarë më thotë
unë jam vetë
i dorëzohem diellit
Zoti çfarë më thotë
unë tashmë ndjek.

I dorëzohem dashurisë
asaj që më solli në jetë
i dorëzohem frymarrjes
të së parës që morra vetë
e ndjej të rrjedh në gjakë
dashurinë e vërtetë.

I dorëzohem dhimbjes
që kam në vetvete
zjarrin e saj e shndërroj
në fuqi që më kthen
ma sjell sërisht tek unë
shpirti më shërohet kur vjen.

I dorëzohem besës
asaj të shenjtë
të besoj tani
se unë po dorëzohem vërtetë
mos të kem më përreth
iluzjonet e pavlerë.

I dorëzohem shpëtimit
i dorëzohem udhës së drejtë
i dorëzohem në ktë çast
se Yjnia ma pat dorëzuar përherë
tek fuqia e shpirtit e dhuroj
ku gjej shërim çdoherë.

Nevojitej veç një dorëzim
që ta bënte qetësinë
ta ndjesh pjesë së vetvetes.

29 Nëntor, 2003

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

_Suksese Drini,dicka teper e mallengjyer.
Djal{serioz}_

----------


## ALBA

> _Postuar më parë nga drini_në_L.A._ 
> *DRIN FIERI dhe ^^Gjalica^^ iu falemnderoj përzemërsisht për fjalët dhe konsideratat tuaja. Fati dhe lumturia qoftë me ju .
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> I Dorëzohem Vetvetes
> 
> I dorëzohem vetvetes
> i dorëzohem së vërtetës
> i dorëzohem mëndjes
> i dorëzohem ndjenjës
> ...


Para pak koheve kam lexuar nje shkrimtar fantastik Kolumbian qe thoshte ne testamentin e shpirteror  te tij keto fjale;

"Në qoftë se Zoti do të më dhuronte një copë jetë, do të vishesha thjesht, do të shtrihesha përmbys në diell, duke lënë zbuluar, jo vetëm trupin tim, por edhe shpirtin."

Dhe me keto vargje qe ke shkruar ketu , me kujton  citatin  i ketij shkrimtari fantastik.
Drini urime nuk kam tjeter cfare te them ,me ka pelqyer pa mase poezit  e tua , por kjo e fundit i ka kaluar caqet e pelqimit.Se di si mundet te gjej nje fjal shqip kur kalon caqet e pelqimit .loool.

Pershendetje nga Alba

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Alba* të falemnderoj për mesazhin që më solle. Një shprehje thotë: _"Është e natyrshme të jesh i ndritur dhe e panatyrshme mos të jesh."_
*Gani*, të falemnderit shumë edhe ty, sinqerisht. Kur e pash nofkën tënde të re më pëlqeu pamasë, dhe nuk e dija që ishte ti. Ke zgjedhur dy fjalë me shumë kuptim! Urime!

Shpresoj që kjo legjendë që shkrova t'iu pëlqej! Sinqerisht  :buzeqeshje: 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

*Legjenda e Ringjalljes së Lumit Drin*

Rrjedha shekullore e një lumi të lashtë
u ndërpré dhe u mbulua nën ujin e vrashtë
i digëzuar që fuqinë e tij tia marrin
njërzit ndërtuan diga dhe ia fshehën shtratin
gryka dhe faqe malesh u mbuluan
Drini i lashtë në gjumë të thellë u rrënua

Me tre diga gjaku i vet iu ndërpré
dy krahët e tij u ndalën së rrjedh
Fierza i mbuloj kokën dhe krahët
Komani i mbuloj trupin dhe vashën
ku takonte Valbonën u zhyt nën ujë
Vau Dejës ia nguli këmbët nën urë.

Gjatë ditëve lumi Ndrini i Bardhë
kur flinte i Zi dukesh gjatë natës
por tani që dritën të tjerëve ia përçoj
lumi Drin shpirtin dhá e më nuk ndriçoj
i zi ngeli për shumë kohë në gjumë
por thonë se Zoti vonon por sharron kurrë.

   ~ ~ ~

Një ditë Kroni që jeton në maj të Korrabit
endi sytë në vështrim dhe Drinin kapi
e pa të mbuluar në zi ditë e natë
dritën e shpirtit ia pa të ndodhesh mëse larg
dhe thirri djalin e tij të vij prej Çamërisë
solli Zeusin ta zgjoj me rrufenë e perëndisë.

Me vetëtima Zeusi dritë krijoj
dhe ujrat e vrashta të Drinit i trazoj
ishte natë, e ishte skëterr
dhimbja e kokës iu përçua Drinit me Erë
sikur atëherë që Zeusit koka iu trondit
_Tia kallzoj Drinit_-tha-_Athenën tim._

Pesha e ujit shtratin ia pat ngurtësuar
po i tronditur tashmë gjuku i filloj së lundruar
_Kur Athena më doli e kokën ma lëshoj,_
Zeusi i tha-_arsyen e dhimbjes ajo më mësoj.
Zgjohu Drin e dritën tënde kërko,
mos u ndal kurrë se pa shpirtin tënd sjeton dot._

   ~ ~ ~

Lumi Drin mësoj se pati një Athenë
të çlirohej prej ujit që zemrën i pati zenë
prej peshës mbi shtrat uji dhimbje i krijonte
buzë greminës së digave rrëke vajtimi lotonte
dhimbja e tij kish tashmë veç një drejtim
me fuqinë rrjedhëse të gjakut gryente çdo digë.

U përpëlit uji e u krijuan dallgë
vonë ishin digat që po shëmbeshin ngadalë
zgjimi i shpirtit të lumit skishte më kthim
një qytet i vjetër nën ujë ishte duke u gdhirë
frika buçiste johona në çdo anë
Kroni bërtiti prej Korabit _Më mos u ndal!_

Drini e lëshoj dhimbjen që uji i pat krijuar
dhe kuptoj se ish prap uji që qe duke e çliruar
_Është mungesa e shpirtit që njeriun e vret,
tash po e rimarrë dritën që mua më përket,
besa e verbër gjakun tim më pati ndal,
tani që iu dorëzova vetvetes nga gjumi im po dal._

   ~ ~ ~

Digat ranë shumë shpejt një-pas-një
ndërsa Kroni vështronte lojën e dominosë
me Erën u nis Zeusi për në Tomorr
ndërsa lumi i lashtë Athenën e vet çliroj
mbi krye ku bashkohen dy krahët e tij
qyteti i mbytur i Kuksit përqafoj atë të rinë.

Është një çlirim, është e pasur me frikë
tani që lumi i lashtë po vjen në vetëdijë
i çliruar se në shtrat është duke vërshuar
i brengosur se për shumë kohë ai pati munguar
rrëzat e maleve të mpiksura me baltë
me Valbonën tani përqafohet se të dy janë gjallë.

Lumi vërshoj e nuk pati më mbarim
gjallëria e pasuroj atë me shpirtin e tij,
pasojat pa e tek to gjeti shërim
përmbyti fusha por rikrijoj shtratin që një herë kish
Bunën se rëndoj më dhe e la të qetë
pse Ndrin i Bardhë tani shkon në gjirin e vetë.

~ ~ ~

_Emrat e Zotërve pellazgë._*Kroni*  më i larti i Titanëve, dhe babai i Zeusit. Titanikët sipas gojdhënave janë gegët, ndërsa Olimpikët, kryesori i të cilëve ishte Zeusi, janë toskët. Korrabi është maja më e lartë e Gegënisë ndëra Tomorri i Toskërisë.*Zeusi*  Zojsi në çamërishte, oshëtinte shkrepëtima me njërën dorë dhe me tjetrën mbante shqiponjën. Është Zoti i Zotërve të tjerë.*Hera*  - Era është zonja e qiellit dhe stuhisë, gjithashtu edhegruaja më e afërt e Zojsit.*Athena*- Është vajza e Zojsit, e cila lindi nga koka e tij kur ai pati një dhimbje koke të tëmerrshme. Është luftëtaria e arsyes dhe e lirisë.
_Drini Nosi
1 Dhjetor, 2003._

----------


## dionea

Shume te bukura!
Me te vertete shume te bukura!!

----------


## drini_në_TR

Të falemnderoj për mesazhin dhe të përshëndes sinqerisht Dionea  :buzeqeshje: 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

*Ngordhja e një Vampiri*

Sot njofta një Vampirë
e dallova më së mirë
dukeshe plotësisht si Vampirë.

Fliste një soji
sikur të ishte Frika
njëlloj i kishin fjalët si thika.

Thoshte që svdiste kurrë
gënjente fjalë-shumë
se ti shpëtoj askush nuk mund...

I pinte gjakun njërzve
e pinte edhe timen
shpirti më shumë na u dobësonte.

Shumë e luftuan
ndërsa shumë u verbëruan
i dhanë gjak se iu duk se shpëtuan.

Ai pinte e më shumë jetonte
gënjente se po tia jepje gjakun
trupin më stë gacmonte.

Eh të shkretët njërëz
me ta bashkë edhe unë
Frikës i dham shpirt shumë.

Më shumë ndjenjë i dhamë
e më shumë shpirt lamë të shkoj
por neve më shumë vetvetja na Friksoj...

Sot e njofta por se luftova
Vampirit veç ftyrën ja zbulova
gënjeshtrat në ftyrë ia poshtrova

I thash vetëm që-_Nuk jam trim
por përbrënda kam një shpirt
të shofim çdo bësh pa gjakun tim..._

Vampirit iu morr fryma e u zverdh
në çastin që ia lash besën 
pa patur gjak ai ra përtokë në vend.

U krusp e u rrotullua
trupi i filloj të zhduket sapo u zbulua
në sytë e mij sikur i gjithë qielli u ndriçua...

Kishte shumë dritë
për një çast
por kur vështrova më se pash.

Më çuditi sesi shkoj
ndërsa përbrënda u ndjeva më i fortë
aq mirë sa shpirti zemrën më shëroj.

Më parë diku pata lexuar
një të moshuar vdekja se pat friksuar
kur dha lamtumirë ai u preh i qetësuar.

Por më erdhi për të qeshur kur mendova
të të them veçse po ndjeve Frikë,
mirëseutakove me një tjetër Vampirë...

4 Dhjetor, 2003.

----------


## Gjallica

> _Postuar më parë nga drini_në_L.A._ 
> *Legjenda e Ringjalljes së Lumit Drin*
> 
> Digat ranë shumë shpejt një-pas-një
> ndërsa Kroni vështronte lojën e dominosë
> me Erën u nis Zeusi për në Tomorr
> ndërsa lumi i lashtë Athenën e vet çliroj
> mbi krye ku bashkohen dy krahët e tij
> qyteti i mbytur i Kuksit përqafoj atë të rinë.
> ...


Drini kjo me pelqeu shume...... saqe nuk mu nejt pa te bere "cito"

Suksese dhe njehere.
^^Gjalica^^

----------


## drini_në_TR

Lica-Gjalica të falemnderit shumë  :buzeqeshje:  A thu të të ket pëlqyer se përmënd "Kukësin" tek ai varg?...  :ngerdheshje: 

Pyeta tre shokë se ç'mendonin për vargun _"Ngordhja e një Vampiri"_ në postin nr. 10, njëri më tha _"Kush është ajo vajzë?"_ dikush tjetër pa e pyetur unë _"Kush të ka ngacmuar sot?"_, ndërsa i treti thjeshtë s'e kishte kuptuar. Vampiri është frika. Po po, tek ai varg përshkron ndjenjën e frikës, veç të, dhe sesi të dy, ndjenja e frikës me Vampirin kanë ngjashmëri. Ai varg më sipër nuk e kalon kufirin e trupit tim dmth _"ngjarja"_ është e brëndshme dhe shpirtërore. Unë thjeshtë i kam dhënë ndjenjave simbole dhe situata sikur në një tregim  :ngerdheshje: . 

Drini.
- - - - -

*Më gjeti*

Më vinin fjalë nga errësira
më tregonin ndodhi
që në çast po ndiqja.

Isha nën ujë duke notuar
ndihesha i lehtë duke flutuar
brënda ujit isha duke frymuar.

Më rrihte një rrymë nën ujë
rridhte nga lartë brënda në trup
shtynte si një ujëvarë nën ujë.

Ndjeva një ndjesi
sikur u lava në dritë
i lëshuar unë i gjeta fuqitë.

Paspak në një çast u ndodha
ku ngjarjet e jetës time takova
në një vënd a qytet që se kuptova... 

Me shokë e tafërëm fola
shumë i natyrshëm unë u solla,
folëm, por cilën gjuhë se kuptova...

Dhe skisha ndrojtje ti pyesja
si ja kaluan e si kishin qenë
gjithë koha e çastit me ta më pat zënë.

U ndoqa apo vajta
isha në botën që kam parë
në një, të gjitha vëndet ishin duke ngjarë.

Dhe shkuam e u takuam
sikur të gjithë u patën njoftuar
me njërzit që kam njohur nëpër botë isha rretuar.

Nuk ishte e çuditshme aspak
gjerisa nga gjumi u zgjova
dhe nga kjo ëndërr më pas gjërat mendova.

Sishte aspak rastësí
që një ndjenjë shërimi më mbeti
sepse një prekje prej Zotit më gjeti.

8 Dhjetor, 2003.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Nënë, dëgjova nga dikush se ishe e shqetësuar për mua? Unë po të përshëndes me këtë varg ty veçanërisht dhe gjithë të tjerët  :buzeqeshje: 
- - - - - 

*Nuk jam vetëm*

Në ngrohtësinë e dritës që rrjedh
lehtësisht frymarrë erën që më vjen
janë këtu, dhe jam në mes i afruar
diçka më e lartë më thotë kjo botë është për mua.

Kur e kaluara u bashkua me të tashmen
mu duk sikur u puthita me të ardhmen
i çuditur nga ky mesazh unë pyeta
_Vall të jesh Zoti ti që më ke hutuar?_

Ndjeva tmë qeshte sikur i habitur
_Ti sikur smë ke parë ndonjëherë mua?!_
shtanga e më tepër dëgjova
pse më parë se kisha pyetur e ndaj të se kuptova.

Një gëzim të veçant ndjeva të rrjedh mbi mua
sikur takova dikë që më kish munguar
_Të besoj se kush je- i thash
veç më trego çfarë pamje mban._

_Çohu dhe shko tek pasqyra_- më tha
e unë u ngrita e me vrull atje vajta
pash veten time e prita i çuditur
_Veten tënde dhe gjithë botën për ty e kam përgatitur._ 

Qesha me të dhe Zoti qeshi me mua
aq thjesht skishte sesi të ishim kuptuar
dhe u ula në karriken ku më parë po lexoja
e pyetjet e mija fillova tia kallzoja.

Fola me të gjatë
e dëgjoj të edhe në ktë çast
po çfarë më së shumti prej Zotit dashuroj
është se edhe kur e mohon veten ai ty sdo të mungoj.

_Unë e krijova botën që ta përjetoja
se e vetmja mynyrë që veten time ta njofja
do ish që përvojën time ta shihja
e ndaj botën që sheh mu desh ta sillja.

I vetëm unë veten smund ta shikoja
që madhëninë time të shijoja
ndaj unë e ndava vetveten me përpikmëri
dhe kështu krijova dy pikat e largësisë.

Unë krijova dashurinë dhe frikën
dy ndjenjat prejku çdo veprim e ka origjinën
kështuqë njërzit mund të jenë të lirë të zgjedhin
dhe me veprimet botën e tyre ata të sjellin.

Unë sdënoj askënd
se po të doja mund të zhduk në vënd
por dëshira ime e vetme është përvojën të shikoj
e ndaj e krijova të kundërtën a më kupton?

Dhimbjen zgjedhin ata që mohojnë mua
por sjam unë duke ua imponuar
se çdokush është një pjesë e imja
shpirti i njeriut është qiriu pranjë një dielli me drita.

Njërzve iu është dashur që vuajtjen të përjetojnë
se për ndryshe gëzimin smund të shijojnë
dhe veten e tyre një herë ta harrojnë
qëkur të humbur të gjejnë veten e ta mësojnë.

Por nga mua askush sduhet të tutet
sesi iu dua unë askush nuk mundet
ju jeni bijtë e mi të përsosur
me çdo veprim tuajin më jepni gëzim të pasosur.

Nuk ka gjë të mirë e të keqe
ato janë veçse rregulla të njerëzve në ndreqje
çka quan ti të mirë është gjithçka që shikon
ajo që të ushqen dashurinë është çka ti kërkon.

Por kush i thotë jo vetes më thotë edhe mua
një gjëndje e tillë vjen kur njërzit janë të friksuar
e ndaj kur më dyshojnë mua kuçedër më thonë
po unë si lë vetëm, bijtë e mij kurrë si mohoj.

Siç shikon, siç edhe po lexon
se Zoti me çdo mynyrë vepron
është përreth teje në gjithçka që shikon
veç dashuria është rruga që tek unë të çon.

Djalli nuk ekziston
është veç frika çka e krijon
çfarë të frikson më shumë të ndodh
është frika çka ta afron

Por unë i lash njerëzit të lirë
ta krijojnë botën e tyre me çdo veprim
dëshira ime e vetme është të shoh përvojën
ndaj ti kontrolloj njerëzit nuk e kam nevojën.

Por mua gjithnjë pranë më keni
me çdo veprim që bëni mund të më gjeni
se jam edhe unë që i bëj njëkohësisht
më ndjen më fortë kur sushqen më asnjë frikë..._

Shkruar nga unë _"pjesërisht."_
13 Dhjetor, 2003

----------


## StterollA

Optimizmi ne vargjet  i jep bukuri te dyfyshte kesaj poezie. Komplimente Drin. 

Tani me shuaj nje kureshtje: pse thua "Shkruar nga une "pjeserisht"", ndjeheshe i shoqruar kur po e thurrje?  :buzeqeshje: 

StterollA

----------


## drini_në_TR

Më duket se diçka të _friksoj_ ta shuhash kurreshtjen StterollA pasi përgjigjia që kërkon është mëse e qartë tek vargu i mësipërm. Si mendon se çfarë m'u kallzua në diktim do t'a quaja shkrimin tim? Më shumë se gjysmën e shkrimit të mësipërm e shkrova unë fizikisht por isha nën ndjekjen e fjalëve që dëgjoja nga dikush që ke pranë tani  :buzeqeshje:  Mos e ushqe frikën dhe bëji një pyetje se do ta dëgjosh  :buzeqeshje: 

Sinqerisht,
Drini.

----------


## kolombi

Prano dhe uli diku prane teje edhe urimet e mija per poezite e bukura qe solle ,duke i ndare vargjet e shpirtit tend se bashku me ne.

Suksese te metejshme.

respekte kolombi.

----------


## Dita

Drini, me poezine e fundit me ke bindur se je ne duart e Ndricimit. Gezohem per ty. Poezi e bukur dhe e ndjere. 

Te uroj gjithe te mirat!
Dita

----------


## StterollA

> _Postuar më parë nga drini_në_L.A._ 
> *Më duket se diçka të friksoj ta shuhash kurreshtjen StterollA.*


Frika per te liget eshte o Drini. Ka kohe qe une kam hequr dore nga ligeshtia.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drini_në_TR

StterollA, Kolombi, dhe Dita i'u falemnderoj përzemërisht që morrët mundimin për të lexuar vargjet që kam shkruar dhe sjellur, dhe për fjalët e mira që më keni thënë. Shpresoj që të kënaqeni edhe me të tjerat që do mundohem të shkruaj. Sinqerisht,
Drini në Los Angeles.
- - - - - 

*Orë-rëra*

Kur mos të jesh gati
mos prit më
është këtu në çfarë ndjen
në këtë çast.

Vajte gjeri në gjëndjen tjetër
për tu bërë më i etur
u friksove edhe nga të vdekurit
eh, frika për këtë gjë e bën...

Se Dashuria ËSHTË
çdo ndjenjë që ndjen
ndërsa frika bën të vetën
shërben për të vërtetën.

Se do e dije që ka ditë
vetëm nëse sheh natën
se mund të ndjen tash Dashuri
kur ta shohësh frikën të ta ket shtypur.

Jepma mua ta thith frikën
të premtoj vuatja do tketë ikur
ske pse gjithjetës të jetosh natën
për të ditur që ke edhe ditën.

15 Dhjetor, 2003.

----------


## Mjellma

> _Postuar më parë nga drini_në_L.A._ 
> 
> *Nuk jam vetëm*
> 
> 
> 
> Një gëzim të veçant ndjeva të rrjedh mbi mua
> sikur takova dikë që më kish munguar
> _Të besoj se kush je- i thash
> ...


Drini kjo poezi te ben te ndihesh se nuk je vetem...

Shkeputa vetem kete margaritare nga kurora e bukur qe ke ndertua...sepse edhe une shpesh here  ja shtroj vetes kete pytje...

C'fare pamje ka ?

Te lumte per poezin si gjithemon kur lexoj poezit e tua mbetem te mendoj e te mendoj...

Te admiroj shume per punen qe ben 
Mjellma

----------

